

Ask HN: Who is looking for a cofounder? - orky56

Looking for a co-founder? Share with the HN community first what type of co-founder you are looking for and which skill sets you require. If you have an idea you already committed to, give a summary (market&#x2F;pain point&#x2F;solution minimum) and your progress thus far on it.<p>Are there other tools out there to find a cofounder? Absolutely! Should an entrepreneur exhaust all existing methods and look for new ones? You betcha!
======
sdesol
I'm actually looking for one or more co-founders who have a good understanding
of enterprise and/or software development practices.

The long term business goal is to provide a suite of affordable enterprise
software that covers the software development lifecycle. Pretty much do what
Atlassian is doing right now, with our differentiating factor being, our
products will be able to do the following that others can't:

\- reduce information pollution

\- speed discovery of information

\- solve the problem of "If you try to please everybody, you'll please nobody"

I currently have a working product that is designed to make Git more
enterprise friendly, which serves two important purpose:

1) Git's popularity is growing in enterprise, which makes it an ideal beach-
head product to get our foot in the enterprise door.

2) It's proof that we can design/build solutions that can deliver on the
points mentioned above. Note the technology/methodology behind it is being
patented.

The technology stack is Java, JavaScript, PostgreSQL and Lucene with some
command lines tools sprinkled in the mix. It's a pure server-client model. The
front-end is 100% JavaScript and back-end is Java/PostgreSQL/Lucene so you
don't have to be a jack of all trades to make a difference.

I believe Atlassian is currently valued at 3.3 billion with over 100 million
in revenue and growing, so there is demand for affordable enterprise software
solutions. They've also shown that you can effectively sell from the bottom up
in enterprise, which is the route we'll be going. And with our ability to
address the points mentioned above, we'll have a technical advantage over
their product line.

So if you understand enterprise and/or software development practices, send me
an email. You can find my email in my profile.

------
orky56
I'm looking for cofounders who have an interest in the productivity space for
businesses. The SaaS product is a task/time management tool for small
businesses. I have done a great deal of customer development, prototype
testing, content marketing, and initial business development. I have a product
management & UX background with startups & large companies and business/HCI
degrees.

The current marketplace of products in this space are startups for startups.
They promote collaboration and teamwork which works great in flat
organizations. However with traditional small businesses, delegation and
accountability are more important. These businesses are stuck with heavy
project management tools that provide unnecessary complexity.

Our tool grants power to not only the project manager but also the assignee,
the group typically underrepresented for these tools. With intuitive task and
time management, employees know exactly what they need to work on and how to
use time to motivate themselves appropriately. As you can imagine if you can
help capture how people are spending their work time, the data set provides no
short of interesting opportunities.

If this space sounds interesting to you, please definitely reach out.

------
pooMonger
I'm looking for a technical co-founder super-proficient in the following:
python, django, javascript.

Building a pre-release singles promotion platform at
([https://spawnsong.com](https://spawnsong.com)).

Have coffee meetings lined up next week with angel investors, but more
importantly the site is bringing in revenue.

Launched March 1st of this year, but major bulk of traffic and site activity
arrived after we were featured on techcrunch
([http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/30/spawnsong/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/30/spawnsong/)).

I've got a next-level design in mind that I want to implement, and I need a
sick backend engineer to build the foundation of it.

If you're interested, let's talk, e-mail's in my profile.

------
digitalcreate
I am looking for a cofounder who specializes in web development (javascript,
CSS, some back-end). My company has developed a new browser, called
PolyBrowser, that could represent the next evolution of how people browse the
web. Current browsers, which limit you to using one website at a time, were
designed 20 years ago. PolyBrowser lets you work faster by stitching your
websites together side-by-side like a panoramic photo. You can zoom out to see
the big picture, or zoom in to see the details. (polybrowser.com)

It's rather far along, although we're still in stealth mode preparing for
launch. There are many aspects that need the assistance of a talented
programmer. Contact aaron.travis (at) polysuite.com.

------
gremlinsinc
I'd like a cofounder - presumable someone w/ Android/Iphone skills to help
flesh out a POS system for food trucks. I've already got a few trucks
interested in the product concept @ A price point of $39/month/truck. I'm a
web dev, - mostly Laravel/PHP -- not sure if the best option would be to build
this in a cross platform tool like Phonegap, or straight out native, -- or as
a Mobile optimized website.

If interested reach me at: patrickwcurl AT gmail

------
phantom_oracle
No idea in particular, but willing to experiment with the idea of cofounding
something remotely (even if it is a side project of sorts).

Why? I want to challenge the notion that building something remotely cannot be
done at all.

Skills: product, web development, marketing, analysis.

You'd probably work well with me if you're solving an idea normal people face
and not something high-tech (eg. nanotech).

Ideas and discussions welcome.

~~~
rgovind
phantom_oracle, you can contact me at the address in my profile. I have some
ideas but my web development speed is very slow. I can use your help.

~~~
phantom_oracle
There isn't any address in your profile. If you are referring to the email
field, that isn't visible to other HN users.

~~~
rgovind
Sorry. I never realized thet email field is invisible. Please send me mail to
raghuram@encameo.com

------
christudor
I am looking for someone to work with me on MASSOLIT (www.massolit.co.uk).

We're building the world's biggest library of video 'mini-lectures' in the
arts.

The perfect co-founder (SALES) would be:

    
    
      - based in London, UK
      - a nice person
      - obsessed with education
      - really good at sales & marketing
    

Interested in hearing a bit more? Get in touch!

------
joeblau
I'm not looking, but I want to say that having a co-founder had one of the
largest impacts on my business. Things move more than three times as fast and
with more focused eyes on the problem space creating a better product. I
estimate that to get to where we are in 4 months would have taken over a year
as an individual.

